
A cloud-based service that monitors other internet-connected services - cosmonova
http://www.data-flow.io/
======
cosmonova
Data-flow is a dashboard tool for testing and monitoring every website you
manage.

All in one place. It combines the power of real-time monitoring and testing
features in a simple dashboard, featuring monitoring, performance, stats and
more.

